# +++ Türchen 24 +++



## Aalbändiger (24. Dezember 2022)

Heilbutt


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (24. Dezember 2022)

Ein schöner Wels steht noch auf der Liste


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## silverfish (24. Dezember 2022)

Salmoniden und Coregonen.
Makrelen sind auch gut.


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle, Aal und Brassen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

"Lachs" Forelle und Aal... 

R. S.


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2022)

Forellen und Zander.  Wels würde ich gerne leider noch keinen gefangen.


----------



## Dominik79 (24. Dezember 2022)

Leckeren Lachs


----------



## Kay1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forelle und Aal


----------



## RiccoHD (24. Dezember 2022)

Das letzte Türchen  Räuchern am liebsten Forelle und Brasse. Kommendes Jahr möchte ich aber auch Wels und Karpfen probieren


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen.


----------



## Spaßfischer (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2022)

Heilbutt und Pollack.


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2022)

Lachs


----------



## Bene MK1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle oder Aal


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

Schinken


----------



## Odolvinga (24. Dezember 2022)

Forellen. Wels ist in Planung.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Dezember 2022)

Lachs


----------



## Slappy (24. Dezember 2022)

Immer noch die Forelle. 


Frohe Weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## laraque (24. Dezember 2022)

Mangels Ausrüstung gar keinen 

P.S. Frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## Radger89 (24. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forellen


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2022)

Hering


----------



## Localhorst (24. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klassisch die Forelle


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2022)

Heißräuchern am liebsten Forellen und kalträuchern Meerwasser Lachsforellenfilet, 3 Tage vorher gebeizt.


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Bachforelle und dann direkt aus dem Rauch noch warm essen.


----------



## Carpe_Diem (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle ;-)


----------



## rob (24. Dezember 2022)

forelle und makrele! frohes fest und lg rob


----------



## Kanal-Angler (24. Dezember 2022)

*Ich räucher am liebsten Barsche und Forellen.

Frohe Weihnachten an alle. *


----------



## chum (24. Dezember 2022)

Heilbutt


----------



## KadeTTHH (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal, Forelle und Hering

(Wieviel Gewicht trägt der Stuhl eigentlich?)


----------



## el.Lucio (24. Dezember 2022)

Elritzen.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## BastE (24. Dezember 2022)

Meistens Forelle! Experimentiere aber auch gern mal…für ein spezielles Rezept z.b. auch mal Schellfisch.


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2022)

Lachs, Forelle und Speck


----------



## BaFO (24. Dezember 2022)

Da wähle ich den Klassiker: die Forelle! 

LG Max


----------



## Double2004 (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## lolfisch (24. Dezember 2022)

Tatsächlich den Plattfisch...


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar, Aal


----------



## Made90 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mir ist eine geräucherte Forelle am liebsten


----------



## Thunder (24. Dezember 2022)

wels


----------



## MichaG (24. Dezember 2022)

Alles aus Norwegischen Meeresgewässern und Forelle.


----------



## FischerKing (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle, Aal und Wels


----------



## Kräuterquark (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal


----------



## davidhecht (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## Ullrich_T (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal


----------



## masu1963 (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich lasse räuchern und da am liebsten Aal. Ich bereite die  Söle vor und mein Mann räuchert. Das nennt man Temmwörk.

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne, besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und für das neue Jahr den Fisch des Lebens.


----------



## lukaschek1 (24. Dezember 2022)

Renken und Forellen!


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Dezember 2022)

Makrele ist lecker


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten den Aal…


----------



## Verstrahlt (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## FischFreund84 (24. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forelle und Aal. Würde es aber, sofern mir Mal einer ans Band geht, auch mit nem Wels versuchen.


----------



## ulist (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forelle


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Dezember 2022)

Den Schinken- oder Bratwurstfisch.


----------



## Modo (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Saibling


----------



## Niklas32 (24. Dezember 2022)

Über einen nicht zu großen geräucherten Aal geht nichts drüber.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Dezember 2022)

Geräuchert am liebsten Lachs oder Forelle. Wobei ich das Räuchern lieber anderen überlasse, ich kümmere mich um den Verzehr.


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Dezember 2022)

Heilbutt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waidbruder (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle. Und im Sitzen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle, ganz klar!


----------



## orca82 (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forelle


----------



## jupp4711 (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal und Forellen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. Dezember 2022)

Grundeln


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich sitze gern beim Räuchern, was ich räucher ist mir total gleichgültig - Hauptsache gut sitzen.. .


----------



## Tenchion (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Döbel


----------



## Kehrinho (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Aal, gerne auch Forellenfilets


----------



## JaKla (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (24. Dezember 2022)

Marc mag Makrele!


----------



## pikehunter (24. Dezember 2022)

Makrele und Forelle gleichermaßen.


----------



## Timbo78 (24. Dezember 2022)

Wels aus dem Smoker ist was richtig feines. 

Und da es das letzte Türchen ist, lass ich noch einen Dank an das Team da, für die Organisation des Kalenders, aber auch für die Arbeit mit dem Forum. Und euch allen ein schönes Fest.


----------



## Mikesch (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal, Forelle; Brachse und Barbe ist schon durch meine Räuchertonne gewandert.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (24. Dezember 2022)

Forellen und Aal


----------



## Stippi68 (24. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten kaufen wird frisch geräucherte Forellen. Das mit dem Gewinn vom Tischräucherofen hat ja nicht geklappt.
Also weiter kaufen.


----------



## Tricast (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## deleo (24. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Forellen.
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## alter Neusser (24. Dezember 2022)

Forellen und Stinkefisch


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2022)

Forellen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Dezember 2022)

Aale, Forellen und gerne auch Grundeln!


----------



## Raven87 (24. Dezember 2022)

Den Aal
Der Stuhl wäre praktisch für leichte und schnelle Aktionen.


----------



## Ingenieux (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich Habe zwar noch nie geräuchert, aber Forelle steht ganz oben auf der Liste.
Frohe Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## Elementarteilchen (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle, gelingt immer ;-) 
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen ;-)


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Hab bisher Forelle und Stör geräuchert 
Forelle kennt man ja. Stör war sehr gut. 
Hoffe es hängt bald mal n Wels zum Räuchern dran.


----------



## Mikaslav (24. Dezember 2022)

Bisher Makrelen...


----------



## wulfy3 (24. Dezember 2022)

Hering


----------



## angelschorsch (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle


----------



## NR.9 (24. Dezember 2022)

Bachsaibling


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2022)

Wels, fast besser als Aal.


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich räuchere am liebsten Makrele.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal, Forelle, Barsche. Auch mal ein Schwanzstück vom Blei. Und so es denn die Wassergeister endlich erlauben, mal ein Stück Wels.


----------



## EnnoKvs (24. Dezember 2022)

Na Barsch natürlich


----------



## Taurinus (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen in dicke Scheiben geschnitten und heiß geräuchert ist auch sehr lecker.


----------



## litzbarski (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal , Forelle und Barsch


----------



## honig-im-kopf (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Saibling ...

schöne Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## sanda (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Blaufelchen


----------



## vermesser (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Saibling.


----------



## Koederkartell_bb_89 (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal wird an liebsten geräuchert und gegessen oder mal nen Zander auch sehr gut


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2022)

Geräucherte Renken sind auch sehr lecker, habe ich schon mehrmals gemacht.


----------



## 49er (24. Dezember 2022)

Forelle.


----------



## loete1970 (24. Dezember 2022)

Weiterhin der Saibling


----------



## aristagon (24. Dezember 2022)

Weiterhin (alle  ) aale


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (24. Dezember 2022)

Aal ist mein lieblings  zu Räuchern


----------



## eiswerner (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
ein Wels von ca. 1 Meter und dazu dann ein frisch gezapftes Bier.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2022)

Am liebsten Räucher ich Hornhechte und Welse.


----------



## Maju (24. Dezember 2022)

vor allem Renken und Forellen


----------



## itswww (24. Dezember 2022)

Makrele


----------



## Kiri86 (24. Dezember 2022)

Brassen und Karpfen .


----------



## STRULIK (24. Dezember 2022)

Forellen


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (25. Dezember 2022)

Flussbarsche


----------



## Phoenix84 (25. Dezember 2022)

Die Forelle


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Dezember 2022)

Forelle na klar !


----------



## Lichty (25. Dezember 2022)

Forelle und Aal
Frohes Fest


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Dezember 2022)

Aal natürlich


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2022)

Und wer hat gewonnen? Vielleicht Ich?


----------



## Verstrahlt (25. Dezember 2022)

Spannung pur ! Ich halts kaum aus 
Die mod's müssen sich wohl noch von gestern erholen


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Spannung pur ! Ich halts kaum aus
> Die mod's müssen sich wohl noch von gestern erholen


Vorsicht, die haben da nichts mit zu schaffen.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Spannung pur ! Ich halts kaum aus
> Die mod's müssen sich wohl noch von gestern erholen


Das erfahren wir Neujahr.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (25. Dezember 2022)

Und gewonnen hat:
Rheinspezie 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns deine Adresse per PN


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Rheinspezie


----------



## Luis2811 (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Gewinn Rheinspezie


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum schönen Stuhl.


----------



## Vanner (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum letzten Türchen  - Gewinn.


----------



## feko (25. Dezember 2022)

Jawoll ...viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Und gewonnen hat:
> Rheinspezie
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Bitte sende uns deine Adresse per PN


Nee oder?


----------



## FischFreund84 (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner und frohes Fest euch allen!


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch !!!

Da hat der Teufel mal wo anders ein abgeseilt   …

…


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum schönen Gewinn Rheinspezie


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich gön es dir von ganzem Herzen mein lieber viel Spaß damit.
Nein wirklich freut mich für dich.


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2022)

Na also, geht doch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2022)

Hoffentlich ist es dann ein fester Stuhl. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn.


Was heißt hier es geht doch. Ich der ich am bedürftigsten bin, und schon selbstgemachte Wurst essen muss und nur mit einer Flasche hochpreisugen Alkohols pro Tag auskommen muss, weil es für zwei mittelpreisige nicht reicht, wurde im AB noch nie bedacht. .
Halt stimmt nicht einmal habe ich ein Köderset für ein Fangfoto bekommen, was ich gleich an einen Jungangler weiter geleitet habe, der damit auch noch nie was gefangen hat.
Ne im Ernst, allen Gewinnern, viel Freude, mit euren Gewinnen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Was heißt hier es geht doch. Ich der ich am bedürftigsten bin, und schon selbstgemachte Wurst essen muss und nur mit einer Flasche hochpreisugen Alkohols pro Tag auskommen muss, weil es für zwei mittelpreisige nicht reicht, wurde im AB noch nie bedacht. .
> Halt stimmt nicht einmal habe ich ein Köderset für ein Fangfoto bekommen, was ich gleich an einen Jungangler weiter geleitet habe, der damit auch noch nie was gefangen hat.
> Ne im Ernst, allen Gewinnern, viel Freude, mit euren Gewinnen.


Wenn du magst und was zum lesen beim Kacken willst, schick ich dir monatlich die Rute&Rolle Ausgabe, die ich hier im Adventskalender gewonnen habe. 
Wäre auch nur auf Couch gelesen, beim Kacken lese ich nicht   
Bei Interesse Adresse per PN
Porto geht auf mich


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2022)

Ne Danke lass man gut sein. Zum Lesen habe ich genug. Da muss nicht noch mehr rumliegen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## rustaweli (26. Dezember 2022)

Hah, nehmt das, den Weihnachtsmann gibt es also doch!   
Gratuliere Rheinspezie und klasse Losfee, liebe AB Redaktion!


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

Astreiner Stuhl zu chillen beim Ansitz  
Glückwunsch dazu auch von mir.


----------



## Trotta (26. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist es dann ein *fester Stuhl*. Glückwunsch.


So oder so ein schöner Gewinn für jemanden, der notorisch in die Threads stuhlt. Glückwunsch!


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2022)

Und rheinspezie weiß noch gar nix von seinem Glück...
Wo ist er denn nur ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Dezember 2022)

Bestimmt an der Weser auf Platte   …


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bestimmt an der Weser auf Platte   …


 Plötzenfilets baden ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Dezember 2022)

Hallo , da bin ich pünktlich zur Bescherung 



Ich danke sehr und ich denke, es hat den RRRiichtigähn getroffen ; grüße an meine Supporter and hater and fans.

Ich bin sehr aufgeregt und freue mich über jeden zukünftigen StuhlGang.



Weihnachtliche Grüße und Küsse an Alle 



R.S.


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2022)

Ohje Rheinspezie ....
Hab gerade nochmal die AGBs durchgelesen und 
Leider musste ich feststellen das die Frist für die Einlösung verstrichen ist.
Tja Pech gehabt  ,
Solltest öfters ins Board schauen  )


----------



## nostradamus (26. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie Freut mich mega für dich


----------



## Rheinspezie (Sonntag um 13:36)

Da is was angekommen... 

R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Sonntag um 14:28)

Tolle Socken, fehlt nur noch der Bauch  …
Man wird immer wieder erwischt


----------



## Rheinspezie (Sonntag um 14:28)

Wenn ich Faultier den mal aufgebaut haben sollte, werde ich mal meine Eindrücke in einem Minibericht zum Besten geben... 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Sonntag um 14:30)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Tolle Socken   …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei man(n) froh, daß das die mit nur einem Loch sind und die ne wenigstens ähnliche Farbe haben 

R. S.


----------



## Mooskugel (Sonntag um 17:59)

Aktionen
					

Gewinnspiele, Challenges, Rabatte und DIY – hier findest du alle Vitakraft Aktionen mit großartigen Preisen und jeder Menge Spaß. Jetzt vorbei schauen!




					www.vitakraft.de
				




Jetzt wo du eine Glückssträhne hast solltest du das versuchen. 

Toi Toi Toi


----------



## yukonjack (Sonntag um 18:48)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn ich Faultier den mal aufgebaut haben sollte, werde ich mal meine Eindrücke in einem Minibericht zum Besten geben...
> 
> R. S.


Ja, so einen Stuhl aufstellen, das ist schon ne schöne Maloche..........


----------



## Jason (Sonntag um 19:27)

Oh, du hat dein Türchen 24 schon erhalten. Türchen 23 ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen. Hoffentlich ist die Sendung nicht abhanden gekommen, hab ich erst heute in den Nachrichten gehört das so etwas in letzter Zeit öfter passiert. Aber falls es noch nicht auf dem Weg ist, ist mir das Wumpe, die Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ron73 (Montag um 17:42)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, du hat dein Türchen 24 schon erhalten. Türchen 23 ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen. Hoffentlich ist die Sendung nicht abhanden gekommen, hab ich erst heute in den Nachrichten gehört das so etwas in letzter Zeit öfter passiert. Aber falls es noch nicht auf dem Weg ist, ist mir das Wumpe, die Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gut Ding will Weile haben oder wie man so sagt. Du hast mit deinem Gewinn natürlich ordentlich abgeräumt. Ein wenig Neid ist ehrlicherweise dabei, aber nur ein wenig . Du musst auf jeden Fall  einen schonungslosen Bericht über die Combo einstellen.


----------



## Jason (Montag um 19:20)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Du musst auf jeden Fall einen schonungslosen Bericht über die Combo einstellen.


Die Combo hat doch unser Jesco Peschutter ausführlich auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Du kennst den Bericht. Aber wenn du möchtest werde ich, nachdem ich Rute und Rolle gefischt habe auch ein paar Zeilen darüber schreiben. Allerdings beginnt ab den 01.02.bei uns die Schonzeit für den Hecht. Bis dahin sind es ja noch ein paar Tage, wird schon klappen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ron73 (Montag um 19:24)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Combo hat doch unser Jesco Peschutter ausführlich auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Du kennst den Bericht. Aber wenn du möchtest werde ich, nachdem ich Rute und Rolle gefischt habe auch ein paar Zeilen darüber schreiben. Allerdings beginnt ab den 01.02.bei uns die Schonzeit für den Hecht. Bis dahin sind es ja noch ein paar Tage, wird schon klappen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich weiss das Jesco die Combo getestet hat. Ich würde mich jedoch über einen Bericht eines Boardies freuen, nach der Schonzeit natürlich.


----------



## Jason (Montag um 19:53)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ich weiss das Jesco die Combo getestet hat. Ich würde mich jedoch über einen Bericht eines Boardies freuen, nach der Schonzeit natürlich.


Versprochen, vielleicht noch vor der Schonzeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 20:11)

Jason schrieb:


> Versprochen, vielleicht noch vor der Schonzeit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Die Rolle macht mir auf jeden Fall Spaß. 
Hab da nix dran auszusetzen
Mir fehlt noch die passende Rute.


----------



## Jason (Montag um 20:14)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch die passende Rute.


Da werde ich dir bestimmt bald die Helios Air von Okuma empfehlen können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Rheinspezie (Dienstag um 09:49)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, so einen Stuhl aufstellen, das ist schon ne schöne Maloche..........


Is bei mir ein Spleen, ein "Tick".

Wenn ich neue Sachen gekauft / bekommen habe, stelle ich die in Sichtweite erstmal beiseite.
Immer wenn ich dran vorbei komme, freue ich mich, das "bald mal auspacken" zu können... Ich Weiss, crazy - 

Was Ähnliches kommt bei ungeliebten Sachen wie lästigen Arbeiten vor...dann Aufschub bis zum GehtNichMehr... 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (Dienstag um 10:33)

Der rheinische Frohsinn halt, gell Rheinspezie !?


----------



## Hering 58 (Dienstag um 13:38)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Da is was angekommen...
> 
> R. S.







Hast du immer so geile socken an Bernd.


----------

